# hoof rot & bleeding



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

We live in the dry half of Washington state and have recently purchased 5 year old boys from the west side (wetter side!!!!). We went out to trim them today and one seemed to have a pocket of hoof rot. In the process of trimming, he started bleeding. 

We haven't had to deal with hoof rot OR bleeding much. Do we just cut a little away every week or so until we get it out? 

Tonia


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It is important to trim the hoof wall away to expose the entire pocket to air. Leaving any portion of the pocket covered will allow the hoof rot to continue to spread. A little bleeding is common if you trim a little too much off the pad and usually isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Thank you Rex! 

Is there a guideline for hiking with a goat who just had hoof rot? Should a goat who just had a bout of hoof rot, not pack for a while? 

The bleeding was in the pad and the hoof rot is closer to the toe. There is more of a hole there now (the toe end). We haven't had a goat have hoof rot this bad before so it is a new experience.

Tonia


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

rtdoyer said:


> Thank you Rex!
> 
> Is there a guideline for hiking with a goat who just had hoof rot? Should a goat who just had a bout of hoof rot, not pack for a while?


Hello,

he should have a rest from hiking until the hoof isn't sore anymore. Imagine how you would feel after you had and abscess removed from the sole of your foot (or a large blister, splinter, etc.).

Depending on weather and hoof growth, I'd estimate 10-14 days, IF you caught all of the rot.

They are normally fine with the normal amount of walking in paddock and on pasture but will show lameness when you ask them to walk nonstop for several hours.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You didn't really say how big the pocket was so it is a little hard to estimate the amount of time it would need to recover. It will grow back out like a nick in your fingernail. If it was a small pocket, say... half the size of a dime then a few days would be enough time for him to be ready to go. If it is a large pocket half way up the hoof wall then it could be a months.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, Rex, for clarifying. I was concentrating on the bleeding of the pad and completely forgot that hoof rot so often includes the walls, too.

I have to deal with a lot of thorns in pads at the moment, so I got a bit fixated on that part of the hoof.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My goat lived in a really wet pasture for a while and got hoof rot one year. I cleared away as much of the rot as I could get at and then squirted Kopertox down in there once a day with good results. I also found that it was helpful to get him out for a walk every day on good hard, dry ground. That dries out the hooves, trims them naturally, strengthens the walls, and increases circulation. I've done this very successfully with horses as well. In my experience, letting an animal stand around is really one of the worst things for diseased hooves. The spot that got trimmed too close may need a few days to recover before going for walks on hard ground, but once that callouses over, walk him out for a good hour a day on that hoof rot. He may not be up for packing until it heals a bit, but making sure he moves around on it will stimulate hoof growth and help get rid of the problem quicker.


----------

